# Mill - What To Buy, And Why, And Where?



## pokolbinguy (15/1/12)

Hi All,

I am looking to buy a grain mill and over the years I have noticed people have used many different mills from modified pasta / marga mills through to what looks like sex in a mill, the MillMaster. I realise this has been brought up before but these mills seem to change a bit over time, most have more adjustment these days which seems nice so a "current" comparison would be great.

Initially I thought I would just buy a millmaster from Craftbrewer but after looking at the cost,

Millmaster:
$230AUD just for the mill body + hopper $14 + Handle $32 = $276 + postage, 

it got me thinking that maybe a monster mill from the US might be worth looking:

Monster mill:
mill body is $117 + hopper $30 + handle $23 = $170 + postage (not too bad if postage split with another brewer).

Then there is Crankandstein that comes in a few options

Mill body 2S $79, 2A $99, 2D $119 + hopper $40 + handle $25 = $144-184 + postage.

So I guess the ultimate question is where is my money best placed, obviously the Monster and Crankandstein are attractive as they I can save approx $100, thats two sacks of grain!!!

Also if anyone is interested in sharing postage from the USA on a couple of mills let me know. I can get them shipped to my work, re-pack and send around the country easy enough and for low cost from work.


So guys, where should I spend my Xmas present????

Cheers, Pok


P.S. I am in the middle of reading this thread so there might be some answers here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...55364&st=40


----------



## pk.sax (15/1/12)

I got a crank, got confused by the postage charges and thought the crank worked out better... works out the same as monter. No big diff between them imo, seeing them both work.

On a side note, mate was having trouble with the gap and what not on his monster mill and rather than open up the fancy hopper casing etc, he just switched to his marga mill, fwiw, did a fantastic job.


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/1/12)

This is a nice review 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=799489


----------



## rob2263 (15/1/12)

Hi Pokolbinguy, for what it is worth I have the Crankandstein 3E mill, I had the marga before and this mill is streets ahead of the marga. 
I have made a cabinet and powered it with an old washing machine motor. I think all up I spent around $260


----------



## alfadog (15/1/12)

save your money on the crank handle and just use a drill


----------



## QldKev (15/1/12)

The main difference with the mashmaster mini is the S/S rollers and driven second roller. To me if you want s/s it's the choice. Also if you need bling for the brewery for brag rights this is the option.

Otherwise the Monstermill or Crank is the choice, as it saves $100 amd IMHO does the job 100%

As long as you mount the mm mills correctly, I find there is no issues without the second driven roller.

I've got a Monstermill MM2, and with the elec motor works a treat. I normally crush about 16kg a batch, and being able to load up the hopper and walk away is excellent. For specs and details of my home made, 'dodge' hopper and also the elec motor check out the details under mill on my website.

If I was looking again I *may* look further into the mashmaster mini mills, but at the time there was no Mashmaster mini available. But that $100 difference could be spent elsewhere?



QldKev


----------



## ShredMaster (15/1/12)

Thanks for posting this thread, it is something I've been starting to look around at and have been a bit confused.

Cheers,
Shred.


----------



## banora brewer (15/1/12)

I've got the Mashmaster mini mill, it's awesome, just made a hopper from a stainless steel salad bowl, holds 5kg of grain, run it with a drill, always get 80% efficiency with my braumeister.


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/1/12)

rob2263 said:


> Hi Pokolbinguy, for what it is worth I have the Crankandstein 3E mill, I had the marga before and this mill is streets ahead of the marga.
> I have made a cabinet and powered it with an old washing machine motor. I think all up I spent around $260



Nice setup there rob.


----------



## Ross (15/1/12)

Millmaster will be coming complete with hopper shortly.

Buy once, buy right, it's seriously the best mill going.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Hippy (15/1/12)

The mm2 works a treat as per Qld Kev's specs with the motor mounted. Followed these specs and it makes light work of 11 kg of grain in about 2 minutes. Thanks Kev. :icon_cheers:


----------



## pk.sax (15/1/12)

My crank 2D is also stainless steel rollers. Fwiw, I think it can crush rocks.
Adjtment is as easy as the mashmaster.

It's got 2 things against it that the mm mill has. It's make in yankland and no gearing. Still bloody cheaper than the mashmaster after souping it up with as rollers, 1/2" drive AND including postage.

Your rate of concern may vary. IMO, mashmaster could work at making a mill that's a little less fancy and still has the essentials and get a bit more of the market. Not all home brewers punish their mills enough to justify the price tag...


----------



## TidalPete (15/1/12)

I've had the Cranker 3D from before the time mills were freely available in Australia & can honestly say that it's excellent. My only regret is that I never got the ss rollers when I had the chance.  
I don't care what anyone says. Three rollers will get you a better crush than a two-roller any day of the week & that's a big thing to me. 
Waiting, waiting, for negative responses.  

TP


----------



## Batz (15/1/12)

I own a Valley Mill as pictured above, many years ago brewers could buy a Valley Mill or a Barley Crusher and that was about it.

Now I've owned this little gem for 10 years and must have crushed many tonnes of grain with it, it still works perfectly. It has just one driven roller and never have I had problems with grain not feeding through as some suggest these types of mills suffer from Unfortunately Valley Mills are no longer made so one day I'll have to replace it but with what I don't know. I liked the old Millmasters but I have yet to look at the new lighter made versions, I have seen many Monster Mills and they do look good for the price.

It will be interesting to see the costing of the new Millmaster complete with hopper.

Batz


----------



## manticle (15/1/12)

Batz said:


> View attachment 51672
> 
> 
> many years ago brewers could buy a Valley Mill or a Barley Crusher and that was about it.




Yeah but you've gone fancy now with yer Braumeister 75000SDLC and yer herbal cigarettes.


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/1/12)

Ross said:


> Millmaster will be coming complete with hopper shortly.
> 
> Buy once, buy right, it's seriously the best mill going.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Will this be for the same price Ross? Or will it just be sold as a "package" ???


----------



## Mattress (15/1/12)

Had a look at the MM2. They want $122.00 for shipping. Cancels out any benefit of the Aussie $

I think I'll wait until Ross gets the hoppers organised for the Millmaster. I'll be using Aust. Post for delivery though.


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/1/12)

Mattress said:


> Had a look at the MM2. They want $122.00 for shipping. Cancels out any benefit of the Aussie $



WHAT...thats nuts!! that was with a hopper etc aswell I assume???


----------



## Batz (15/1/12)

manticle said:


> Yeah but you've gone fancy now with yer Braumeister 75000SDLC and yer herbal cigarettes.




Smoking is bad for you and a waste of money manticle. No smoking allowed here.

Gone fancy? Did you see my new taps?


----------



## Mattress (15/1/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> WHAT...thats nuts!! that was with a hopper etc aswell I assume???



was with hopper but I still think its expensive. Only option on their website though.


----------



## Batz (15/1/12)

Mattress said:


> Had a look at the MM2. They want $122.00 for shipping. Cancels out any benefit of the Aussie $
> 
> I think I'll wait until Ross gets the hoppers organised for the Millmaster. I'll be using Aust. Post for delivery though.




Monster Mill 3 roller stainless plus hopper $61.00 US to Oz


----------



## manticle (15/1/12)

Batz said:


> Smoking is bad for you and a waste of money manticle. No smoking allowed here.
> 
> Gone fancy? Did you see my new taps?
> 
> View attachment 51678



Pretty nice looking but the view from your balcony pisses on all the bling. Add a good looking beer in there and you have a pretty good approximation of perfection. Hoepfully when I move to Tasmania 5 or so years from now, I can get something like it going.

Bling is nice too - I'm just jealous my balcony is a suburban verandah, my view is a bit of ashphalt and my neighbour's front yard and my bling is the 50th wooden test tube rack I made (about #50 since 1-49 got fucked up and thrown away).


----------



## Mattress (15/1/12)

Batz said:


> Monster Mill 3 roller stainless plus hopper $61.00 US to Oz



Please share your secret


----------



## Batz (15/1/12)

Mattress said:


> Please share your secret



http://www.monsterbrewinghardware.com/

Monster Brewing Hardware LLC
240 Compton Drive
Fayetteville, GA 30215
[email protected]
(678) 350-1731


Remove Product Options Price Quantity Subtotal 
6" long, 3-Roller knob adjustable gap drill drive grain mill
SKU: MM-3 Drive Shaft Size: 1/2"
Roller Material: 303 SS 236.00 236.00 
Base & Hopper for Monster Mill
SKU: MM-BH1 For Which Mill?: MM-2 40.00 40.00 




Subtotal: $276.00 
Tax: $0.00 
Shipping & Handling: USPS Priority Mail International - $61.00
(select your preference) 
Insurance is unavailable
Items are not insurable 

Total: $337.00 

Promotions & Discounts 
Coupon:


----------



## Mattress (15/1/12)

Batz said:


> http://www.monsterbrewinghardware.com/




Thats where I've been looking.

Added mill and hopper to cart, says it will cost $122 for shipping.


----------



## Mattress (15/1/12)

*Monster Brewing Hardware LLC
240 Compton Drive
Fayetteville, GA 30215
[email protected]
(678) 350-1731*

RemoveProductOptionsPriceQuantitySubtotal*Base & Hopper for Monster Mill - MM-2*
SKU: MMHB-240.0040.00*Extension set for Monster Mill Hopper*
SKU: MM-EXT25.0025.00*6" long, 2-Roller knob adjustable gap drill drive grain mill*
SKU: MM-2*Drive Shaft Size:* Std - 3/8"
*Roller Material:* Std - 1144 Steel117.00117.00
Shipping DestinationCountrylease Select Afghanistan Albania Algeria* American Samoa* andorra Angola Anguilla Antarctica Antigua and Barbuda Argentina* Armenia* Aruba Ascension Australia* S.)* Wallis and Futuna Islands Western Sahara Yemen Zaire (Congo Dem Rep) Zambia ZimbabwePostal Code:Subtotal:$182.00Tax:$0.00Shipping & Handling:USPS Priority Mail International - $122.00
(select your preference)Insurance is unavailable
Items are not insurableTotal:$304.00Promotions & DiscountsCoupon:





(Paypal accepts credit cards and does not require an account)



Powered by AuctionInc


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/1/12)

Which mill did you try Mattress? I read somewhere on the site that the 2" ones cost alot more the post .....

Whats your post code?

When I put in the base model mill + base + hopper it gives me postage of $61


----------



## Mattress (15/1/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> Which mill did you try Mattress? I read somewhere on the site that the 2" ones cost alot more the post .....
> 
> When I put in the base model mill + base + hopper it gives me postage of $61




Looking at the basic MM2
Maybe they just don't like me


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/1/12)

You also added the "hopper extension" I assume. that is why the postage goes up so much.


----------



## rowanb (15/1/12)

Me too - loved my valley mill and after many years I've just this week replaced it with a mashmaster mini. 



Batz said:


> View attachment 51672
> 
> 
> I own a Valley Mill as pictured above, many years ago brewers could buy a Valley Mill or a Barley Crusher and that was about it.
> ...


----------



## Mattress (15/1/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> You also added the "hopper extension" I assume. that is why the postage goes up so much.



Yeah I was going all out. Took it off the order and it dropped to $61 shipping. Thanks for pointing that out. :blink: 

Will have to do some more thinking re. my options


----------



## rowanb (15/1/12)

Good news on a hopper on the horizon - not having any mechanical aptitude myself I'll be wanting one of those for sure.



Ross said:


> Millmaster will be coming complete with hopper shortly.
> 
> Buy once, buy right, it's seriously the best mill going.
> 
> Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (15/1/12)

rowanb said:


> Me too - loved my valley mill and after many years I've just this week replaced it with a mashmaster mini.




Did it die ?


----------



## felon (15/1/12)

I also have The Valley Mill. Works a treat but rollers slip on wheat if you don't throw in a handfull of barley to get it started.


----------



## rowanb (15/1/12)

Batz said:


> Did it die ?



I bought it sometime in the mid-late 1990's - worked like a champion & over the past few months I started having problems drawing the grain through - just couldn't resolve it, so decided to call it a day. I've changed quite a bit of brewing equipment over the years but my valley mill was a constant.


----------



## Pat Casey (15/1/12)

Sigh, misses Valley Mill. Got 10 plus yeats out of it, including 7 in shops.

I've currently got two Monster Mill 2's with stainless rollers, with hopper $300 each. Hopper extension, $58. Handles and base plates also available

A good mill should be easy to crank by hand. It used to take about 5 minutes to do 4 or so kg by hand with my old Valley mill. Very therapeutic as well. If you are motorising a mill, about 200 rpm is a nice speed. If you run the mill too fast because your drill doesn't have enough torque, you risk scorching the malt. 

Pat


----------



## rowanb (15/1/12)

Pat Casey said:


> Sigh, misses Valley Mill. Got 10 plus yeats out of it, including 7 in shops.
> 
> I've currently got two Monster Mill 2's with stainless rollers, with hopper $300 each. Hopper extension, $58.
> 
> Pat



I can remember forum postings from wayback - people asking for mill advice and valley was a winner - stories about them running for years & years in brew stores, just churning out the grain day in & day out. There should be a club for ex-valley owners & a commemorative website . When I bought mine, there was valley and Schmidling - don't recall looking at other options.


----------



## Batz (15/1/12)

It sounds like about 10 years life, I maybe on borrowed time.

Batz


----------



## Peter Wadey (15/1/12)

Batz,
Nooo. There were a few others.
I remember agonising somewhat over the Valley Mill vs the JSP Maltmill.
A local brewer had one of Jack's Maltmills & it looked pretty good, but I think I went for the Valley in the end because for the same money I could get the adjustability.

Rowan,
Early on i discovered if I started the rollers with only a small amount of grain that I had no problems then with filling the hopper & milling the whole batch. (I still crank by hand)
My rollers still have plenty of bite.
What did you do with the mill?

Hey Pat,
I have hung up the traps for a couple of years, so I might get a bit more life out of mine 

Peter

Edit: Ooops slow, very slow at responding


----------



## Batz (15/1/12)

Peter Wadey said:


> What did you do with the mill?
> 
> 
> Peter




Yes I'll like it as well. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Peter Wadey (15/1/12)

Batz said:


> Yes I'll like it as well. :icon_cheers:



ha ha,
You forgot to ask him which bearings he had in it? 

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## rowanb (15/1/12)

Still have it & its not going anywhere  



Peter Wadey said:


> Batz,
> Nooo. There were a few others.
> I remember agonising somewhat over the Valley Mill vs the JSP Maltmill.
> A local brewer had one of Jack's Maltmills & it looked pretty good, but I think I went for the Valley in the end because for the same money I could get the adjustability.
> ...


----------



## stux (15/1/12)

Mattress said:


> Had a look at the MM2. They want $122.00 for shipping. Cancels out any benefit of the Aussie $
> 
> I think I'll wait until Ross gets the hoppers organised for the Millmaster. I'll be using Aust. Post for delivery though.



$45 for Shipping. When I got the hopper+base with mine (which is fantastic) I paid about 56$ shipping I believe.

FWIW, the hopper extension is great too.

"International shipments go via USPS International Priority mail for a flat rate of $45 to anywhere that USPS goes. (Canadian customers pay only $30) Our shopping cart can handle international transactions, all you need to do is use the shopping cart on this web page, and shipping charges will be added correctly, as long as you're ordering only one mill. If you would like to order more than one mill, please send us an e-mail for a shipping quote. Generally we can send as much as one MM-3 and one MM-2 mill or less for one shipping charge of $45. Any 2" mill will have to ship by itself, as well as two MM-3 mills. If you are also purchasing a base/or hopper for your mill, the shipping cost may increse substantially. Please see the order info page for detailed information. If there are any taxes or duties due to your government, you will be responsible for them. Its usually easy to call your local customs office, and inquire about duties for imports to your location."

http://www.monsterbrewinghardware.com/faq.html#q10


----------



## komodo (18/1/12)

I have a MonsterMill MM3-2.0-SS Thing is a weapon!
BUT...
I did have a lot of trouble (re)setting it up. I had it working but in a very agricultural manner and I was getting a lot of belt slip.
When I stripped the board and reset the mill up I had binding issues so I faffed around and couldnt get it to work.
I stripped the whole lot, cleaned up the axles, filed and smoothed the end plates, reset the bronze bushes had some laser cut 12mm aluminium plates made up (do a serach I made a thread and theres pics)
This cost me a further $120 ontop of a top of the line Monstermill + hopper + postage.
Then I spent ??? on pulleys and belt plus a 240V motor

Now the thing would crush gravel given a chance now its all setup properly BUT I do think that a Millmaster might have been a better choice from the get go concidering how much I've spend to get this going. Geared rollers have got to make things easier than a driven+idle roller(s) setup

I wouldnt try driving a mill with a drill. I did once and nearly snapped my wrist (18V Li-Ion hitachi) plus when I dropped the drill the weight of the drill has put a slight bend into the 1/2" drive shaft. Now it still works fine but with the pulley set up you can definately see the effect of that slight bend. One day I might get a new roller turned up for it but for now I'm a happy camper.


----------



## J.T (18/3/12)

Has anyone had any experience with These?


----------



## hughman666 (18/3/12)

page 25 of this:

Mill

I've had one of these for a while, $189 including hopper, can't lose and its already set up for a drill.


----------



## theb00f (19/3/12)

J.T said:


> Has anyone had any experience with These?



I've got one... Isn't hard to put a cutoff bolt in to it and attach a drill. However it munches the grain and being no expert on the mash, I'm not sure if this is the preferred outcome. I do seem to manage 70%ish conversion? The grist is fairly powderlike but doesn't seem to clog the old slot stlye copper tube drain thingo. I did dodgy up a cut-out 4 L icecream container (or pottle for the NZ-ers) to catch the flying bits... I am yet to try and dodgy up a 10L bucket so I don't have to empty every 30secs or so. Need to dodgy up a bigger hopper too!

I would prefer a decent roller but at least it has got me into all grain without big $$$. I believe it is a Corona mill but am not 100% sure on that. 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Adam Howard (19/3/12)

hughman666 said:


> page 25 of this:
> 
> Mill
> 
> I've had one of these for a while, $189 including hopper, can't lose and its already set up for a drill.



I bought one of these a couple of weeks back because after a little comparison it is essentially a cheaper copy of the popular Barley Crusher. Takes a little bit to get the gap sorted and I used a shifter to tighten the locking screws. No idea what my gap is set to, I'd say it's around 1mm. I milled up around 20kg of grain with it and the crush worked well. Took the handle off it and attached a power drill to the axle. Good fun! Stoked to have a mill but will probably upgrade down the track.


----------



## Dicko72 (26/3/12)

Folks,

I'm doing BIAB and looking for a mill.
I've read that you can crush a little finer with BIAB, hence increasing efficiency.

Have my eye on a Monster Mill.

Not sure whether to go smaller mill and hand crank, or larger mill and drive it with the drill.

Will a fine gap be too hard or take too long to turn by hand?

Cheers!


----------



## DJR (26/3/12)

I have had a barley crusher for about 5-6 years now, still going strong after 10+ full bags crushed.

There are better options out there for the price nowadays though, i'd definitely get SS rollers, the steel rollers on the Barley crusher do get a bit rusty from time to time, just means you have to sacrifice a kilo of grain to take it off.

In terms of home made hoppers, some Aluminium sheeting from Bunnings, tin snips or good shears, a drill and a pop rivet gun will make up a hopper pretty easily, that's all the Barley crusher has, just 4 pieces of Al riveted together. For an extension you can just cut the bottom out of a $1 plastic bucket and stick it in the top.


----------

